# Baseboard mouldings into studs or?



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Does the brad nail go into the studs or into the plaster wall? We have had guys come around and do some baseboard work before and I've never seen anyone figure out where the studs are(maybe they are just better than me?). so I guess the question is where does this go, and what size nail should I get ? Assuming our baseboard is maybe 3/4" thick.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nailing into the sheetrock or plaster is insufficient...You have to hit studs. Brads shouldn't be used for trim either, you should use trim nails (finish nails). You need the nail to penetrate the stud at least 3/4" to be effective. I use 2" or 2-1/2" 16ga trim nails for running base.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

KC is right...but there are times for what ever the reason you can't hit the stud. In that case you can drive nails in an X ..and/or use a dab of adhesive, gluing the base to the drywall. Both methods are sub-par to doing it right, but they can help you get you beyond a trouble spot and should not be used for the whole install.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

You said you have seen the guys doing the baseboards and never saw them finding studs - I assume you are saying you never saw them using a stud finder. What they are likely doing is using the measurement of 16" on center from one stud to the next. Either that, or if new sheetrock had been put up just prior to the baseboards, sometimes you will the floor marked at the location of each stud, this makes the baseboard install fly by.


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a lot of different tricks they could use to find the studs, including simply tapping or feeling the wall - someone who does trim all day every day can find studs pretty easy.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

depends on the size of the molding. for 3 1/2 molding I use 2 1/2 inch nails angled down to the find the plate if Im not on a stud. If Im joining two pieces, I want to be on a stud and there easy to find. Take a finish nail and where the molding will hide the holes, go along the floor about two inches up and tap it along a line till you find one. From there measure 16" and you should be OK from there on.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you don't find a stud you'd better use adhesive.


----------



## VA Beach Trimmer (Apr 8, 2007)

What I do when nailing base is start at an outlet..I'll shoot a nail in the base at the right side of where an outlet is,then I'll pull on the base to see if it grabs, if it does, then I'll lay my 16" long hammer on the floor and nail the base and continue on this process...If you don't hit a stud on the right side of the outlet, then its on the left side..If your hammer isn't 16" long, use your tape and nail every 16 inches..


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

VA Beach Trimmer said:


> What I do when nailing base is start at an outlet..I'll shoot a nail in the base at the right side of where an outlet is,then I'll pull on the base to see if it grabs, if it does, then I'll lay my 16" long hammer on the floor and nail the base and continue on this process...If you don't hit a stud on the right side of the outlet, then its on the left side..If your hammer isn't 16" long, use your tape and nail every 16 inches..


Strange you start on the right side. Most people or right handed, so as an electrician I can assure you the stud will be to the left side of the outlet to make it easy to hold while I hammer it in with my right hand.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

In a lot of cases where the floor covering is carpet or laminate (ie not built up at all), the baseboards are being nailed into the bottom 2X? of the wall. 

When the floor has been built up, then finding the studs is more important.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

And we've all pulled off baseboard, has 33 nails and the section is only ten ft. long :laughing:


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

I am a professional commercial finish carpenter, let me tell you how I do it.

Every piece of base gets adhesive on it, and I use 2" 18 gauge brands. I am sure to hit the bottom plate, and on the top I either hit the studs, or angle the nails down in the drywall. This is enough of a lock to hold the base until the adhesive sets up. On a rare occasion if there is a bow in the wall or in the wood, I might pull out the 15 gauge, or if there is double drywall.


----------

